# A short jaunt...



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally got a couple of the beasties up the canyon for a little hike. This area is about two miles from my house.

Where did the road go? Washed out again this spring. You can't see it, but there is a nice little trail behind the bushes to the right that leads around to where the road resumes.



Achilles, a yearling. He is the most mild mannered, and the strongest, of my four wethers.



Avalanche slide.



Little Guy (we just never came up with a name and that is what we've been calling him) is an 8 week old alpine.



Mountain meadow.



Contemplating the cross (with Chester the 14 yr old, but still spry, mutt in the background). He jumped the first couple of times, but then just waded through toward the end.



More of the country.


Contemplating the water.



High water.



Above where I parked the truck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That sure looks nice! I bet the goats really enjoyed it too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Really beautiful scenery, looks like you had a great time!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I want to move there! Looks like a beautiful area and a great outing!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Very beautiful country!! How do you get your goats over the water? This is always a problem for my herd. They think their feet will melt off if they even step in a small mud puddle.:-D


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Great pictures and beautiful country. I can hardly wait to get my guys out in the mountains!


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

We do live in beautiful country. The National Forest boundary is a mile and a half from my front door. I only took them across the small stream (several times) yesterday. The large one could jump it without any problems. The little guy would search for a place he could leap frog across. As indicated above, he just waded through the last time, so I think he will be okay with water. I am going to have him spend some time standing in a wading pool, but the larger ones will be more of a challenge. I may high line across a stream and drag and tie them off in the middle and feed them treats while they are there. My other wethers are too small yet for packing anything but a lunch, but I do want to get all of them in the mountain and see how they behave individually and as a group. It'll also let me know if I need to weed any of them out of the herd before feeding them through a winter.


----------

